# TAZ- this was pointless



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

this is just poointless. i have been doing research on alot of other websites. i barely use hdebbies but yes i admit i have looked at hers and posted a few web adresses. she is not a horrible person maybe a little harsh but you read too far into things. i have taken quite a few bits of advice from people on here but everyone has the right to pick and choose advise and what they will and wont listen to . that should not lead to a full on attack by other posters as i have seen on here. this is supposed to be a friendly forum not an attack forum. it seems people are so opinionated that they cant properly function on a friendly forum... i have come to notice that on every forum i have been on and the who point of the persons post because mush because people decide to lauch a full out attack on how bad they think that person is. *for referance i have now and will be going to animal medical clinic for all my emergancies i did that with TAZ and the result was what i had posted about the eye thing * he gave me the name... andd i looked it up on google. it clearly stated that it should be monitored and removed if it worsens. i was told to continue terramycin eye antibiotic and quarentine him (wich i did and he currently is on quarentine with no worsening of his eye)


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

Cataracts usually show up in much older rats.

Lucky at 2 years









If cataracts are showing up in a much younger rat you likely have a genetic issue. Recently a rescue friend took in a family of rats being used to breed. The dad a blue hooded had cataracts and the 2 of the 4 babies had cataracts soon after they opened their eyes. Also 1 of them passed from MC...terrible backyard breeders.

PEW's are no more or less prone to cataracts than any other colour of rat.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

Color of eye has nothing to do with cataracts. At 6 months old, its terrible breeding. You told us yourself that your feeder breeder said she was trying to improve upon it so didn't you like kind of expect this? If she noticed it (when shes feeding off the majority off her rats to snakes, rather than keeping them to improve her 'lines') then I bet its a BIG issue with her rats.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

she said he was one of the litters they were experimenting with so i guess he and his litter of pink eyes siblings must have failed. hes only got it in one eye though


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*



Elizabethm said:


> she said he was one of the litters they were experimenting with so i guess he and his litter of pink eyes siblings must have failed. hes only got it in one eye though


"Experimenting"?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

yeah they were trying to get rid of the cataracs in the red eyed rats by selective breeding


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*



Elizabethm said:


> yeah they were trying to get rid of the cataracs in the red eyed rats by selective breeding


Which they put there with careless breeding.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

yeah


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

cataracts are usually even in both eyes... i'd be more convinced that it's glaucoma or an infection or something... still not something that should be showing up in a rat that young.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

I fail to see how she thinks she is doing selective breeding? It would be as simple as to just stop breeding from the rats that have cataracts.. not experimenting to see if certain colors or mixes will be lucky and not have them. I mean how can she even track which babies have them and which don't if they are feeders? 

Anyways... basically a cataract leads to full blindness, and in the majority of cases the other eye will follow suit. You should start preparing yourself, thinking of cage options etc. It won't limit them too much, but their habitat will need a few adjustments/considerations. 

Have you ruled out glaucoma? or trauma?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

i was also thinking that maybe he could have gotten something stuck in his eye at some point










she says she has been breeding black eyed rats to rats with pink eyes. she says she does not breed the ones suffering from visible cataracts. only pink eyed offspring to unrelated black eyed rats


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

I think it would take a different kind of eye trauma to cause a cataract - although I'm not 100% sure as I've not dealt with it before. When things get stuck in the eye, the first defense is usually for the eye to get red and puffy.... I imagine it would take weeks of something being stuck in there for it to cause a cataract? 

Is there any smell from the eye? hold him up to a light (not a bright one, and not right up to it!)... do you see any red in the eye or damage on the lens? Has he had any eye issues before?

Your vet could tell you for sure what it is, as if its an injury I wouldn't want to just leave it and see how it develops.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

i do not see any redness or puffyness or stuff in his eye other than his normal eye look and the whiteness. it does not smell. just to be safe i put a small dab of neosporan and i am making a vet appointment in the morning. im thinking he may have had an itch and hurt his cornia. it did not look that way yesterday morning. i gave him a piece of waffle tonight and when he came to grab it i noticed it was white

he has never had any eye issue. the occasional itch but noting more


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

I only just saw the picture you posted for some reason? did you edit the post? That looks more like Glaucoma to me :-\ I think he needs to see a vet.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

i think i posted just second before you posted your answer. im making a vet visit apointment tommarow morning. any idea of cost?

will terramycin work. it is a medication for eye infections in small animals.. just until i am able to get into a vet office. i dont want it to get worse and this is a antibiotic i have used on hampster, mice and a guinnie pig previously... none of which were mine but they were my aunts animals


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

Cost really depends on exactly what it is and what needs doing, it may not even be Glaucoma. It would depend what tests your vet wants to do. An experienced exotic may just look at the optic nerve where as a less experienced vet may have to do that and test the pressure of the eye ball and an assortment of other tests.

If it is Glaucoma, sounds like you caught it early and you may just need the medicated drops for the eye and pain meds. Heres a link if you want to read up a little about it..

http://ratguide.com/health/eyes/glaucoma.php


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

ok i will make my apointment


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

Oh ouch, that looks like trauma for sure, not a cataract. If it ends up glaucoma the eye may need to be surgically removed.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

i have an apointment at 8 this morning. i will let you know how it turns out


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*TAZ- just got back from vet clinic*

well its not cataracs but they told me to use the tyramycin and see how his eye progesses. if it gets worse they will remove his eye but right now they said they cant do anything and to just wait it out and see if it gets worse of better

he is on quarentine as the doctor i saw told me to do since my other male has been cleaning the antibiotic off his eye

*the vet said this is what he has*
http://ratguide.com/health/eyes/uveitis.php


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

here is what he told me if anyone is interested


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

no pain meds? no real diagnosis? Your vets a retard. Maybe you should go see that amazing person with rats who all live to be 6 years old and has a few years of vet school under his belt. I don't think I'm interested anymore to be honest a lot of what your saying sounds made up.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

how is it no real diagnosis. i went to animal medical he did an exam. said it did not seem like he was in any pain and told and keep using my eye antibiotic terramycin and told me to watch his eye to make sure it doesnt get worse and need removal. he may need an eye removal but currently im supposed to watch and report if it gets worse so he can go in for surgury


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

Any trauma or infection to the eye is generally painful and itchy. The rats tend to scratch at them and injure them further without pain meds. So its a crucial part of treatment and healing. You should also avoid dairy products whilst using those eye drops. 

Oxytetracycline
http://ratguide.com/meds/antimicrobial_agents/oxytetracycline.php


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

they are not eye drops. this tye is a gel type liguid. i have been using a small piece of ibuprofin which i read on here is ok in small doses


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

It is okay, but generally people do that in a pinch like when the rat has an injury but can't get to the vet til the following morning. Thats what I don't understand your vet should of made sure you had proper pain meds and the right dose... he/she shouldn't think breaking up ibuprofen to be considered a suitable treatment. How do you even know the dosage amount? how often to give etc. Have you checked both meds can be used in conjunction with each other?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

terramycin is ok with ibuprofin in small does. he did not tell me how much. the main doc was out so i got the replacement a newer vet


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

:-\


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

yeah it sucks


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

I think you need to Google more. Or at least do a search on the forum before you post everytime.

Uveitis is an eye inflammation...well duh! Uveitis can turn into Glaucoma, or it can resolve with antibiotics. Pain meds to help with swelling and to stop scratching is vital. Most likely that injury is from a scratched cornea but then the eyeball could be punctured and the fluid will leak out slowly. The eyeball can deflate, and shrink, and this is when infection may set it or it may resolve to a small "dead" eye.

OR it can start to swell up from pressure behind the eye...it can get very nasty and you'd better have the funds for an enucleation (a very experienced vet as they have to carefully snip through nerves and attachments to get the damaged eyeball out, then tie off all the blood supply etc. Its a finicky little surgery.

Eye injuries of any sort should be taken care of very very carefully. NOT with adult ibuprofen pills, you should only use infant LIQUID ibu, not the adult pills!!! Your vet is a tard and should've given you pain meds, an oral ab to prevent infection and the continuation of the drops.

Soo you Use us for our knowledge of litters eh? And this wonderful friend who you already said is horrible but you don't have many friends so you'll keep him, is your main source of information? Well fine, stop posting asking questions then. I am sick of you asking, then trying to refute everything we say. I bet a LOT of us know more about rat husbandry then your so-called friend.


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*



lilspaz68 said:


> I am sick of you asking, then trying to refute everything we say. I bet a LOT of us know more about rat husbandry then your so-called friend.


From what I've seen this certainly seems to be what's happening in every Elizabethm post.. It's starting to get on my nerves and I don't even post most of the time!


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

you are totallyy wrong and being an a**. i went to animal medical clinic wich was posted on here and i took that advise. they work with pocket pets. my i should stop posting like alot of the others. you all seem to be instiens and know everything so ill keep you less informed... maybe stop posting to you at all. i have a select few on here who i know you guys have pissed off too so ill keep talking to them since they are open for comments and advice getting and giving. im not an idiot and i do take some advice just not all of it. most of your guy's advice is crooked anyway once i have done more research. you give advice i do research and the majority of the time the stuff you say is twisted or wrong. i try to tell you that. i dont claim to know it all which is why i do ask here since you have had more experiance but you dont know everything either. im sick of people on forums being jerks (it has happened on every forum with manyy people) someone gives advice the person does or doesnt use it so then people are jerks


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

What is instiens?


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

Could you spell words correctly? It would make your posts a lot easier to understand..

By research what do you mean? All research I do agrees with what the vast majority of experienced rat owners say on here. If you mean reading Debbie D articles which you seem to favor they are horribly inaccurate and out of date. If you don't want the advice of people who have been keeping rats longer than you why ask? It's not their fault you come across as irresponsible :-\

'Crooked' suggests people are trying to give you bad advice or that their advice causes harm to rats... people approach things in slightly different ways on forums but I think people are usually agreed on the basics of rat care. The people on this forum are kind and compassionate. Sometimes things can be intimidating when you're new or less experienced but from what I've seen all established members want is to educate and learn so that we can all have happier and healthier rats.

They are not jerks. You are the one being abusive here..


----------



## kissmyhorse (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: TAZ- left eye catarac*

As a nw member her and a lng term member of several other frums, I would just like to say a few words...

Elizabethm, will you go back and reread these threads that you are fighting with people in? You make yourself look foolish. Please, for your own future reference go back and see where your faults are. Also, If you have had this issue on several other forums, maybe it's time to stop blaming everyone else in the world and start looking at yourself.

For the short time I have been here I have found this forum to be informative and friendly, an overall great place. But when you constantly ask for help because you dont know what your doing, then refuse all sound advice given to you, it leaves a nasty taste in others mouths. I just suggest you re-evaluate your position in the overall scheme of things.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i just will not post unless i absolutly have too. this forum has left a nasty taste in my mouth as have many other forum due to the fact that the vast majority of people use it as a way to attack others when they dont agree with the opinion or words of another poster


----------



## kissmyhorse (Nov 4, 2010)

I dont see how anyone has been attacked. Others have tried to help you multiple times but you insist that their knowledge is "crooked" and that you have better sources of information - so why don't you go use them? I think the claim about your friend who has had vet training is a lie and I'm not sure I believe you were seen by an actual vet either. I've been on many forums over the years and as everyone knows there are always some members who constantly have to draw attenton to themselves like they are five year old children. You are the only person who has caused this drama and you are the only person who can stop it and discontinue the behavior for the future. Whether you choose to or not is up to you. I a notas involved in this dilema as othr members are but I seriously feel as though the well meaning guidance on here has been used in an unkindly manner and abused. I'm glad tht you have other members on here tht are friends with you but with the way you're treating everyone, I cant see how they will last much longer. I am trying to help you here because I cant see how you could live a happy life whilst treating others and abusing them like this. No one likes a drama queen.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

okay, no more of this. if you have more questions or concerns about taz's injury please create a new thread because you edited your first post and now the entire thread is irrelevant.


----------

